# A tragic KC 135 accident on June 3, 1965



## Ken W (Sep 18, 2019)

All, I just came across this forum and have been reading about the tragic KC 135 accident in February, 1960. On June 3, 1965, my father, Maj. Kenneth B. Woody, was killed along with 4 other crewmen at Walker, also in a KC 135. I was six at the time. I just found an online crash explanation that said there was an electrical outage that caused the accident at take-off. I had been told when I was younger that the crew was returning from a mission, and at landing. the crew was practicing a "blind" landing using instrumentation and that the artificial horizon was slow to react. This caused them to dip a wing and subsequently crash. Does anyone know more about this event and could share whatever information you might have? I would be forever grateful. Thank you in advance. Ken Woody/ Albuquerque


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi Ken and welcome aboard, and you live in the city I was born.

Have you ever ordered an accident report from NARA?

Here is some more info I found:

ASN Aircraft accident Boeing KC-135A Stratotanker 63-8042 Roswell-Walker AFB, NM
http://www.theboomsignal.net/pdf/Voices_from_an_Old_Warrior.pdf (page 37 of the pdf)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ken W (Sep 23, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> Hi Ken and welcome aboard, and you live in the city I was born.
> 
> Have you ever ordered an accident report from NARA?
> 
> ...



Thank you for your quick response. I don't know if anyone ever ordered a NARA report, but I will start that process. Also, thank you for the links! When you get back to Albuquerque, give me a shout and I'll treat to a beverage! 

PS - We have a nice SuperFortress at the National Museum of Nuclear Science and History. Here's a link: B-29 at Albuquerque Nuclear Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 23, 2019)

This is the right place to ask.


----------

